# Butterflies in our Holiday in South Germany



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hier are some pictures from Butterflies we have seen in our Holiday.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeesh, those are beautiful!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Incredible!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! Awesum!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow . . . those are gorgeous! The first and last are actually moths which can be enormous if you ever see them flying around at night. Sometimes they look like small bats!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures.
Gina


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful! Did you take those yourself?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, that last one is too beautiful to be real, love the 'eyes' on it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing - they are beautiful!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

psvzum said:


> Beautiful! Did you take those yourself?


No, my husband Hans made them.










It's his hobby.
And this is his camera.

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=139&modelid=14999


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ans, these photos are absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing your husband's amazing talent. I love them all !


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love all of your photos that you always share.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!


----------

